# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  الرفقة المأمونة في الحج أو العمرة

## ريما بنغازي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أفادكن الله أفيدوني في هذا الموضوع وهو هل يصح سفر المرأة في رفقة مأمونة للعمرة أو الحج ومن قال بذلك من المشايخ والعلماء .

----------


## ريما بنغازي

أرجو  الرد علي الموضوع منكن

----------


## ريما بنغازي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لماذا لا أجد رد من أحداكن ؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أختنا الحبيبة ونعتذر عن التأخير في الرد عليك 

سأعود بإذن الله

----------


## ريما بنغازي

السلام عليكم شكرا اختي انا أنتظرك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الرجاء الإجابة على هذا السؤال في أسرع وقت ممكن:
والدتي تريد الذهاب إلى الحج ولكن ليس معها محرم علماً أنها في الخمسين من العمر ولم تؤد فريضة الحج ولا مرة والعمرة أيضا؟*



الإجابــة
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

إذا كانت مع والدتك رفقة آمنة من نساء صالحات ورجال صالحين فلها أن تسافر معهم للحج، وإن لم يكن من بينهم من هو محرم لها، وإلى هذا ذهب مالك والشافعي لأنهم نظروا إلى أن العلة لاشتراط المحرم تتوفر بوجود رفقة من رجال ونساء صالحين. على أن المرأة إذا كانت شابة أو جميلة، أو كانت غير متدينة محتشمة، لم يجز الترخص بسفرها مع الرفقة الآمنة، لأن درء المفاسد مقدم على جلب المصالح. وفي غير هذه الأحوال نقول: إنه كان الأولى أن يسافر معها محرم لها، لأنه قد يعرض لها في سفرها شيء لا يقوم أحد من الناس مقام المحرم فيه. فإن لم يتيسر لها ذلك سافرت مع الرفقة الآمنة . والله أعلم.
*



يمكن للمرأة أداء فريضة الحج مع الرفقة المأمونة - إسلام ويب - مركز الفتوى



حكم ذهب المرأة للعمرة مع الرفقة المأمونة
الإثنين 1 شعبان 1429 - 4-8-2008 

رقم الفتوى: 111034
التصنيف: حج المرأة

 









Tweet



[ قراءة: 1809 | طباعة: 91 | إرسال لصديق: 0 ]السؤال
*إذا كانت فتاة تريد أداء العمرة بإذن الله ولكن ليس عندها محرم وهي بحاجة إلى تلك الرحلة هل يمكن لزوج خالتها أن يحرم لها وذلك طبعا بوجود خالتها فهي أيضا ستسافر للعمرة، وأرجو أن تفيدوني؟*



الإجابــة
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فقد ذهب الأحناف والحنابلة إلى أن المرأة لا يجوز لها أن تسافر للحج والعمرة إلا مع ذي محرم؛ لظاهر قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر إلا مع ذي محرم. متفق عليه.
وقال تعالى: وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلاً {آل عمران:97}.
قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله: المحرم من السبيل.
 فالتي لا تجد محرما غير مستطيعة للحج ولا للعمرة عندهم، وذهب المالكية والشافعية إلى جواز ذهابها للحج مع الرفقة المأمونة، والراجح -والله أعلم- جواز السفر مع الرفقة المأمونة عند أمن الفتنة.
ولمزيد من الفائدة يرجى مراجعة الفتاوى ذات الأرقام التالية: 95137، 67874، 3665.
والله أعلم.
حكم ذهب المرأة للعمرة مع الرفقة المأمونة - إسلام ويب - مركز الفتوى



حج المرأة مع الرفقة المأمونة
اجاب عليها فضيلة الشيخ  د. عبد الله الجبرين رحمه الله
التاريخ  27/11/1432 هـ السؤالهل يمكن للمرأة السفر إلى الحج مع فئة آمنة بدون ذي محرم؟







الجوابالصحيح وجوب المحرم على المرأة في كل سفر لعبادة أو سياحة أو تجارة لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر مسيرة يوم وليلة إلا مع ذي محرم وقد ذهب الإمام مالك إلى أنه يجوز لها أن تحج مع نسوة ثقات وعلل أصحابه بأن الحج فريضة، والمحرم واجب فلا يترك الفرض لفقد الواجب، وجعل العلة الخوف عليها من فعل فاحشة أو الضياع، وذلك يزول أو يخف بوجودها مع نسوة ثقات تأمن على نفسها وتعرف ما يلزمها، ولعل ذلك يجوز في هذه الأزمنة لقصر المسافة وأمن الطرق ووجود الحافلات التي يفصل فيها بين الرجال والنساء فلا يحصل اختلاطٌ ولا تأخر، وتصحب المرأة من يعلمها مناسكها مع أمنها على نفسها وبعدها عن الاختلاط وعدم خوف غالبًا من فعل المحرمات، ولا عبرة بالأحوال النادرة من خوف التعطيل أو الضياع فإن هذا يتصور ولو كانت مع المحارم مع أن الاحتياط استصحاب المحرم على كل حال. والله أعلم.
ط*ط¬ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط£ط© ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط±ظپظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط£ظ…ظˆظ  ط© | ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…




*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الرجاء الإجابة على هذا السؤال في أسرع وقت ممكن:
والدتي تريد الذهاب إلى الحج ولكن ليس معها محرم علماً أنها في الخمسين من العمر ولم تؤد فريضة الحج ولا مرة والعمرة أيضا؟*



الإجابــة
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

إذا كانت مع والدتك رفقة آمنة من نساء صالحات ورجال صالحين فلها أن تسافر معهم للحج، وإن لم يكن من بينهم من هو محرم لها، وإلى هذا ذهب مالك والشافعي لأنهم نظروا إلى أن العلة لاشتراط المحرم تتوفر بوجود رفقة من رجال ونساء صالحين. على أن المرأة إذا كانت شابة أو جميلة، أو كانت غير متدينة محتشمة، لم يجز الترخص بسفرها مع الرفقة الآمنة، لأن درء المفاسد مقدم على جلب المصالح. وفي غير هذه الأحوال نقول: إنه كان الأولى أن يسافر معها محرم لها، لأنه قد يعرض لها في سفرها شيء لا يقوم أحد من الناس مقام المحرم فيه. فإن لم يتيسر لها ذلك سافرت مع الرفقة الآمنة . والله أعلم.
*



يمكن للمرأة أداء فريضة الحج مع الرفقة المأمونة - إسلام ويب - مركز الفتوى



حكم ذهب المرأة للعمرة مع الرفقة المأمونة
الإثنين 1 شعبان 1429 - 4-8-2008 

رقم الفتوى: 111034
التصنيف: حج المرأة






[ قراءة: 1809 | طباعة: 91 | إرسال لصديق: 0 ]السؤال
*إذا كانت فتاة تريد أداء العمرة بإذن الله ولكن ليس عندها محرم وهي بحاجة إلى تلك الرحلة هل يمكن لزوج خالتها أن يحرم لها وذلك طبعا بوجود خالتها فهي أيضا ستسافر للعمرة، وأرجو أن تفيدوني؟*



الإجابــة
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فقد ذهب الأحناف والحنابلة إلى أن المرأة لا يجوز لها أن تسافر للحج والعمرة إلا مع ذي محرم؛ لظاهر قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر إلا مع ذي محرم. متفق عليه.
وقال تعالى: وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلاً {آل عمران:97}.
قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله: المحرم من السبيل.
 فالتي لا تجد محرما غير مستطيعة للحج ولا للعمرة عندهم، وذهب المالكية والشافعية إلى جواز ذهابها للحج مع الرفقة المأمونة، والراجح -والله أعلم- جواز السفر مع الرفقة المأمونة عند أمن الفتنة.
ولمزيد من الفائدة يرجى مراجعة الفتاوى ذات الأرقام التالية: 95137، 67874، 3665.
والله أعلم.
حكم ذهب المرأة للعمرة مع الرفقة المأمونة - إسلام ويب - مركز الفتوى



حج المرأة مع الرفقة المأمونة
اجاب عليها فضيلة الشيخ  د. عبد الله الجبرين رحمه الله
التاريخ  27/11/1432 هـ السؤالهل يمكن للمرأة السفر إلى الحج مع فئة آمنة بدون ذي محرم؟







الجوابالصحيح وجوب المحرم على المرأة في كل سفر لعبادة أو سياحة أو تجارة لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر مسيرة يوم وليلة إلا مع ذي محرم وقد ذهب الإمام مالك إلى أنه يجوز لها أن تحج مع نسوة ثقات وعلل أصحابه بأن الحج فريضة، والمحرم واجب فلا يترك الفرض لفقد الواجب، وجعل العلة الخوف عليها من فعل فاحشة أو الضياع، وذلك يزول أو يخف بوجودها مع نسوة ثقات تأمن على نفسها وتعرف ما يلزمها، ولعل ذلك يجوز في هذه الأزمنة لقصر المسافة وأمن الطرق ووجود الحافلات التي يفصل فيها بين الرجال والنساء فلا يحصل اختلاطٌ ولا تأخر، وتصحب المرأة من يعلمها مناسكها مع أمنها على نفسها وبعدها عن الاختلاط وعدم خوف غالبًا من فعل المحرمات، ولا عبرة بالأحوال النادرة من خوف التعطيل أو الضياع فإن هذا يتصور ولو كانت مع المحارم مع أن الاحتياط استصحاب المحرم على كل حال. والله أعلم.
ط*ط¬ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط£ط© ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط±ظپظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط£ظ…ظˆظ  ط© | ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…




*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جمع المغنم في حكم سفر المرأة بلا محرم



الدكتور رياض بن محمد المسيميري


مقدمة : 
الحمد لله وأصلي وأسلم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد : 

فمن الأمور التي كثرت الحاجة بلّ مست الضرورة لبحثها ، موضوع المحرم في السفر ن وذلك لتقدم وسهولة وسائل المواصلات وكثرة الأسفار ووفرة المطارات والمحطات والحافلات وقد لمسنا تساهل الكثيرين رجالاً ونساءً في مسألة المحرم في السفر فآلياً النساء غاديات رائحات من مطار لآخر ومن طائرة لأخرى بلا محارمهن بدعوى قرب المسافات وانتفاء الخلوات ولذا رأيت إفراد هذه المسألة ببحث شمولي مؤصل طلباً للفائدة وتعميمها وإبراءً للذمة ونصحاً للأمة والله الموفق.

تعريفُ السّفر لغةً : 

قال الرازي : في مختار الصحاح ( سفر ) : السّفَرَ : قطعُ المسافة والجمع أسفار .. وسفر : خرج إلى السفر وبابه : جلس ، فهو سافر ، وقوم سَفْر : كصَاحب ، وصَحْب ، وسُفّار كراكب وركاب .. والسافرة : المسافرون . 

وقال ابن منظور في اللسان ( سفر ) : 

وقال الأزهري : وسُمّي المسافر مسافراً لكشفه قناع الكُنّ عن وجهه ن ومنازل الحضر عن مكانه ، ومنزل الخفض عن نفسه ن وبروزه إلى الأرض الفضاء . 

وسُمّى السفر سفراً ؛ لأنه يسفر عن وجوه المسافرين وأخلاقهم ، فيظهر ما كان خافياً منها " . 

وقال الفيومي في المصباح ( ص 16 ) : السَفَرُ بفتحتين وهو قطع المسافة يقال ذلك : إذا خرج للارتحال أو لقصد موضع فوق مسافة العَدْوَى ؛ لأنّ العرب لا يسمون مسافة العدوى سفراً وقال بعض المصنفين : أقل السفر يوم ... 

وجمع الاسم : أسفار ، وقوم سَافِرَة ، وسُفَّار . 

تعريفُ السفر اصطلاحاً ، وحدّه الشرعي : 

قال ابن العربي المالكي : ( ولم يذكر حدُّ السفر الذي يقع به القصر ، لا في القرآن ولا في السُنّة ، وإنما كان كذلك لأنّها كانت لفظة عربية مستقر علمها عند العرب الذين خاطبهم الله تعالى بالقرآن . القرطبي ص 345) 

وقال شيخ الإسلام في الفتاوى ( 24 / 31 ) : " حدُّ السفر الذي علّق الشارع به الفطر والقصر ، وهذا ممّا اضطرب الناس فيه قيل : ثلاثة أيام ، وقيل يومين قاصدين ، وقيل : أقل من ذلك حتى قيل : ميل ! 

والذين حددوا ذلك بالمسافة : منهم من قال ثمانية وأربعون ميلاً ، وقيل : ستة وأربعون ، وقيل : خمسة وأربعون . وقيل أربعون ، وهذه أقوال عن مالك . 

وقال أبو محمد المقدسي : لا أعلم لما ذهب إليه الأئمة وجهاً ، وهو كما قال رحمه الله فإن التحديد بذلك ليس ثابتاً بنص ولا إجماع ولا قياس وعامة هؤلاء يفرقون بين السفر الطويل والقصير ، ويجعلون ذلك حداً للسفر الطويل ، ومنهم من لا يُسمى سفراً إلا ما بلغ هذا الحد ، وما دون ذلك لا يسميه سفراً ... 

إلى أن قال : 
" كل اسم ليس له حدٌّ في اللغة ولا في الشرع فالمرجع فيه إلى العرف ، فما كان سفراً في عرف الناس فهو السفر الذي علّق به الشارع الحكيم ، وذلك مثل سفر أهل مكة إلى عرفة فإنّ هذه المسافة بريد ، وهذا سفر ثبت فيه جواز القصر والجمع بالسُنّة . 

والبريد هو نصف يوم يسير الإبل والأقدام .. " 

تعريفُ المَحْرَم لغة واصطلاحاً : 

تعريفه لغة : 
قال في مختار الصحاح ( 1/ 56 ) : المَحْرَمُ : الحَرَاْمُ ويقال : هو ذو مَحْرَم منها : إذا لم يحل له نكاحها : 

تعريفه اصطلاحاً : 
وقال ابنُ الأثير : " ذو المَحْرم : من لا يحل له نكاحها من الأقارب وكالأب والابن والأخ والعم ومن يجري مجراهم " [ النهاية : 1/377] 

وقال ابنُ قُدامة : " المَحرمُ : زوجها أو من تحرم عليه على التأبيد بنسب أو سبب مباح كأبيها وابنها وأخيها من نسب أو رضاع " [ المغني : 2/32 ] 

وقال الحافظ : محرمُ المرأة : من حُرم عليه نكاحها على التأبيد إلا أمّ الموطوءة بشبهة ، والمُلاعنة ، فإنهما حرامان على التأبيد ، ولا محرمية هناك ، وكذا أمهات المؤمنين ، وأخرجهن بعضهم بقوله في التعريف بسبب مباح ، لا لحرمتها ، وخرج بقيد التأبيد أخت المرأة وعمتها وخالتها وبنتها إذا عقد مع الأم ولم يدخل بها " 
[ الفتح : 9/ 332] 

وقال ابن باز : " المَحْرَمُ : هو الرجل الذي تَحْرُمُ عليه المرأة بنسب كأبيها وأخيها أو بسبب مباح كالزوج وأبي الزوج وابن الزوج ، والابن من الرضاع والأخ من الرضاع ونحوهم ) [ الفتاوى : 8/ 336] [ مجلة الدعوة عدد 1497 . 

حكم سفر المرأة بلا محرم : 

نقل بعضُهم أنه لا خلاف بين أهل العلم في تحريم سفر المرأة بلا محرم إلا أنهم اختلفوا في سفرها للحج إذا أمنت الطريق ووجدت الرفقة من النساء المأمونات . 

قال القاضي عياض : " اتفق العلماء على أنّه ليس لها أن تخرج غير الحج والعمرة ، إلا العجزة من دار الحرب فاتفقوا أنّ عليها أن تهاجر منها إلى دار الإسلام وإن لم يكن معها محرم " ( الفتح الرباني ص 170) . 

وقال البغوي فيما نقله عن ابن حجر في فتحه ( 4/76) : " لم يختلفوا في أنّه ليس للمرأة السفر في غير الفرض إلا مع زوج أو محرم إلا كافرة أسلمت في دار الحرب أو أسيرة تخلصت " 

وقد عدّ ابنُ حجر الهيثمي سفر المرأة وحدها بطريق تخاف فيه على بُضعها من الكبائر فقال : 

" الكبيرةُ المائة : سفرُ المرأة وحدها بطريق تخاف فيه على بضعها .. ثم قال : تنبيه : عدُّ هذا بالقيد الذي ذكرته ظاهر لعظيم المفسدة التي تترتب على ذلك غالباً ، وهي استيلاء الفجرة وفسوقهم بها فهو وسيلة إلى الزنا ، وللوسائل حكم المقاصد ، وأما الحُرمة فلا تتقيد بذلك ، بل يحرم عليها السفر مع غير المحرم وإن قصر السفر ، وكان أمناً ، ولو لطاعة كنفل الحج أو العمرة ولو مع النساء من التنعيم ، وعلى هذا يحمل عدهم ذلك من الصغائر " [ الزواجر 1/ 150] 

وقال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد في الحراسة ص 85 : " ومن الأحكام : تحريم سفر المرأة بلا محرم ، والأحاديث فيه متواترة معلومة " 

قلت : ورغم ما نقله القاضي عياض والبغوي من الإجماع على تحريم سفر المرأة بلا محرم إلا إن المسألة لا تخلو من خلاف هذا ملخصه : 

القول الأول : 

ذهب أبو حنيفة وأحمد والشافعي وجماهير أصحابه إلى تحريم السفر بلا محرم في كل سفر مباح أو حج تطوع أو نحوهما إلا أنّ أبا حنيفة يشترط المحرم في السفر الطويل لا القصير وهو ما كان مسيرة ثلاثة أيام إلا أنّه قيده بالحاجة . 

وعن أبي حنيفة وأبي يوسف كراهية خروجها وحدها مسيرة يوم واحد قال ابن عابدين : وينبغي أن يكون الفتوى عليه لفساد الزمان ويؤيده حديث الصحيحين : (( لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر مسيرة يوم وليلة إلا مع ذي محرم عليها ))

وفي لفظ مسلم (( مسيرة ليلة )) وفي لفظ " يوم " ينظر الحاشية ( 2/ 465) 

قلت : وحجةُ الحنفية في التفريق بين السفر الطويل والقصير ذكرها الحافظ في الفتح ( 4/ 75 ) : " وحجتُهم أنّ المنع المقيد بالثلاث متحقق ، وما عداه مشكوك فيه ، فيؤخذ بالمتيقن .. 

ثم أجاب الحافظ عن هذه الحجة فقال : " ونوقض بأنّ الرواية المطلقة شاكلة لكل سفر فينبغي الأخذ بها وطرح ما عداها فإنّه مشكوك فيه ، ومن قواعد الحنفية تقديم الخبر العام على الخاص وترك حمل المطلق على المقيد ، وقد خالفوا ذلك هنا " 

وقال النووي في المجموع ( 8/ 341 ) : " قالوا – أي الشافعية – فإن كان الحج تطوعاً ، لم يجز أن تخرج فيه إلا مع محرم ، وكذا السفر المباح ، كسفر الزيارة والتجارة ، لا يجوز خروجها في شيء من ذلك إلا مع محرم أو زوج .. 

قال الشيخ أبو حامد – في تعليقه – لا يجوز لها الخروج في حج التطوع إلا مع محرم ، نصّ عليه الشافعي في كتاب العدد من الأم ، فقال لا يجوز الخروج في حج التطوع إلا مع محرم .. 

قلت : وقد قرر النووي – رحمه الله - أنّ الصحيح من مذهب الشافعية أنّه لا يجوز للمرأة السفر لغير الحج الواجب إلا بمحرم ، ينظر : المجموع ( 8/ 343 ).

ونقل عن الحافظ في الفتح ( 4/ 75 ) : " وقال النووي : كل ما يُسمّى سفراً فالمرأة منهية عنه إلا بالمحرم " 

أدلةُ تحريم سَفَرِ المرأةِ بلا مَحْرَم : 

دلّت الأحاديثُ الكثيرة الصحيحةُ الصريحةُ على تحريم سفر المرأة بلا محرم ، صيانة لها من الأخطار ، وحفظاً لها من الأضرار ورغبة في سلامتها ، ورعايتها سيما في هذه الأزمان المتأخرة التي كثرت فيها الشرور ، وعمّت خلالها نوائب الدهور والعصور . 

ومن هذه الأدلة : 

1/ عن أبي سعيد الخدري – رضي الله عنه – قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر سفراً يكون ثلاثة أيام فصاعداً ، إلا ومعها أبوها ، أو ابنها ، أو زوجها ، أو أخوها ، أو ذو محرم منها )) [ مسلم : 1339 ] . 

2/ عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه – عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر تسافر ميسرة يوم إلا مع ذي محرم )) [ البخاري : ] [ مسلم : 1339] .

3/ عن قَزَعة مولى زياد قال : سمعت أبا سعيد – وقد غزا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثنتى عشرة غزوة قال : (( أربع سمعتهن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو قال يحدثهن عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأعجبتني وآنقنني : أن لا تسافر امرأة مسيرة يومين ليس معها زوجها أو ذو محرم ، ولا صوم يومين : الفطر والأضحى ، ولا صلاة بعد صلاتين بعد العصر حتى تغرب الشمس ، وبعد الصبح حتى تطلع الشمس ولا تشد الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد : مسجد الحرام ، ومسجدي ، ومسجد الأقصى )) [ البخاري : 1864 ] [ مسلم : 827 ] . 

عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : " أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( لا تسافر المرأة ثلاثة أيام إلا مع ذي محرم ))[ البخاري : 1036 ] [ مسلم : 1338 ].

عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( لا يحل لامرأة مسلمة تسافر مسيرة ليلة إلا ومعها رجل ذو محرمة منها )) . [ مسلم : 1339 ] .

عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( لا تسافر المرأة إلا مع ذي محرم ، ولا يدخل عليها رجل إلا ومعها محرم )) ، فقال رجل : يا رسول الله إنّي أريد أن أخرج في جيش كذا وكذا ، وامرأة تريد الحج فقال : " اخرج معها )) [ البخاري : 1862] [ مسلم : 1341] 

ولفظ مسلم : " سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب يقول : (( لا يخلون رجل بامرأة إلا ومعها ذو محرم ، ولا تسافر المرأة إلا مع ذي محرم )) فقام رجل فقال يا رسول الله إنّ امرأتي خرجت حاجّة ، وإنّي اكتتبت في غزوة كذا وكذا قال : (( انطلق فحج مع امرأتك )) . 

قال الحافظ في الفتح ( 4/ 75 ) : " وقد عمل أكثر العلماء في هذا الباب بالمطلق لاختلاف التقييدات .. وقال ابن المنير : وقع الاختلاف في مواطن بحسب السائلين " 

أقوال المبيحين لها في الخروج بلا محرم بشروط : 

قال النووي في المجموع (8/ 341) : " قال الماوردي : ومن أصحابنا – أي الشافعية – من جوّز خروجها مع نساء ثقات كسفرها للحج الواجب ، قال : وهذا خلاف نص الشافعي : 

قال أبو حامد : ومن أصحابنا –أي الشافعية – من قال : لها الخروج بغير محرم ،في أي سفر كان واجباً أو غيره ..وهكذا ذكر المسألة البندنيجي وآخرون .

وقال بعض أصحابنا ، يجوز بغير نساء ولا امرأة إذا كان الطريق آمناً ، وبهذا قال الحسن البصري وداود " 

وقال مالك : لا يجوز بامرأة ثقة ، وإنما يجوز بمحرم ، أو نسوة ثقات . 

الترجيح : 

لا ريب أنّ الراجح في هذه المسألة هو القول الأول لصراحة الأدلة وصحتها ووفرتها وليس فيها تفريق بين سفر وسفر ولم تتوقف على أغراض السفر أو دوافعه . 

وليس مع أصحاب هذا القول أي دليل يُعتَدُّ به وليس ثمة إلا اجتهادات لا تُسلّم لقائليها ، وناهيك عن مصادمتها لأدلة ونصوص صريحة في محلّ النزاع . 

الخلاف في سفر الحج الواجب : 

اختلف أهل العلم في مسألة سفر المرأة للحج بلا محرم باعتبار الحج فريضة ، وركناً عظيماً من أركان الإسلام وهذا عرض لأقوالهم : 





يتبع

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

1/ القول الأول : 

ذهب الأحناف والحنابلة في المشهور عن أحمد ومن وافقهم إلى تحريم السفر بلا محرم لعموم الأدلة المانعة للمرأة من السفر بدونه . 

قال الجصاص الحنفي في ( أحكام القرآن 2/ 309) تعليقاً على حديث ابن عباس الآنف ذكره : " وهذا يدل على أنّ قوله : لا تسافر امرأة إلا ومعها ذو محرم قد انتظم المرأة إذا أرادت الحج من ثلاثة أوجه : أحدها : أنّ السائل عقل منه ذلك ، ولذلك سأله عن امرأته وهي تريد الحج ولم ينكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك عليه فدّل على أنّ مراده صلى الله عليه وسلم عام في الحج وغيره من الأسفار . 

والثاني : قوله : حج مع امرأتك وفي ذلك إخباره منه بإرادة سفر الحج في قوله : لا تسافر إلا ومعها ذو محرم . 

والثالث : أمره إيّاه بترك الغزو للحج مع امرأته ، ولو جاز لها الحج بغير محرم ، أو زوج لما أمره بترك الغزو ، وهو فرض للتطوع وفي هذا دليل أيضاً على أنّ حج المرأة كان فرضاً ولم يكن تطوعاً ، لأنّه لو كان تطوعاً لما أمره بترك الغزو الذي هو فرض لتطوع المرأة ، ومن وجه أخر وهو أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يسأله عن حج المرأة أفرض هو أم نفل وفي ذلك دليل على تساوي حكمهما في امتناع خروجها بغير محرم فثبت بذلك أنّ وجود المحرم للمرأة من شرائط الاستطاعة " 

وقال ابن قدامة في ( المغني 5/ 30) : " فمن لا محرم لها لا تكون كالرجل فلا يجب عليها الحج ، وقد نصّ عليه أحمد فقال أبو داود قلت لأحمد : امرأة مُوسرة ، لم يكن لها محرم ، هل يجب عليها الحج ؟ قال : لا .. " 

أدلة القول الأول : 

استدل المانعون من سفر المرأة إلى الحج بلا محرم سوء كان فريضة أو تطوعاً بعموم الأدلة المانعة من السفر بلا محرم وقد تقدم ذكر طرف منها ، ولم يفرق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين سفر الحج وغيره ، ولأنّ المحذور في سفر المرأة بلا محرم موجود في كل أسفارها وإن كان للحج . 

ويضاف لأدلة العموم ما رواه الدارقطني بإسناده عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ( 2/ 223) " أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( لا تحجن امرأة إلا ومعها ذو محرم ، ولا تسافر المرأة إلا مع ذي محرم فقام رجل ، فقال : يا رسول الله ، إنّ امرأتي خرجت حاجة ، وإنّي اكتتبت في غزوة كذا وكذا ، قال : انطلق فحجّ مع امرأتك )) ([1]) .

قلت : وهو نصٌّ في اشتراط المحرم في سفر الحج ، فقد أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صاحبه أنّ يحلق بامرأته رغم أنّه قد اكتتب في غزوة جهادية في سبيل الله ولو لا وجود المحرم لما أمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالتخلي عن ذروة سنام الإسلام – وهو الجهاد – لأمر ليس بواجب ! 

القول الثاني : 

أجاز بعض أهل العلم للمرأة الحج بلا محرم لكنّ بعض عباراتهم تدل على تقييد وليس بإطلاق . 

قال مالك في ( الموطأ 1/ 425 ) : " الصَرُورَة [2] من النساء التي لم تحج قط أنها إن لم يكن لها ذو محرم يخرج معها أو كان لها فلم يستطع أن يخرج معها أنها لا تترك فريضة الله عليها في الحج ، لتخرج في جماعة النساء " 

وقال الشافعي في ( الأم 2/117) : " وإن كان فيما يروى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يدل على أنّ السبيل الزاد والراحلة وكانت المرأة تجدهما وكانت مع ثقة من النساء في طريق مأهولة آمنة فهي ممن عليه الحج عندي – والله أعلم – وإن لم يكن معها ذو محرم لأنّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يستثن فيما يوجب الحج إلا الزاد والراحلة وإن لم تكن معها حرة مسلمة ثقة من النساء فصاعداً لم تخرج مع رجال لا امرأة معهم ولا محرم لها منهم . 

وقد بلغنا عن عائشة وابن عمر وابن الزبير مثل قولنا في أن تسافر المرأة للحج وإن لم يكن معها محرم " 

وقال النووي في شرحه على مسلم (9/98) : " جواز حج المرأة بلا محرم إذا أمنت على نفسها وهو مذهبنا " 

وهذا القول بعدم وجوب المحرم في الحج رواية عن أحمد – رحمه الله – قال صاحب المغني (5/30) " وعنه رواية ثالثة أنّ المحرم ليس بشرط في الحج الواجب . 

قال الأثرم : سمعت أحمد يُسأل : هل يكون الرجل محرماً لأمّ امرأته ، يخرجها إلى الحج ؟ 

فقال : أما في حجة الفريضة فأرجوا ، لأنها تخرج إليها مع النساء ومع كلّ من أمنته وأما في غيرها فلا " 

أدلة القول الثاني : 

استدل المبيحون لسفر المرأة للحج الواجب بلا محرم بأدلة وهي : 

1/ روى الدارقطني بإسناده ( سند الدارقطني 2/215) عن جابر وبن عمر وعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص وأنس وعائشة –رضي الله عنهم – أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سُئل ما السبيل ؟ قال : الزاد والراحلة . 

ووجه الدلالة : أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يشترط المحرم . 

2/ روى الترمذي ( 4084) : عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : " ... فقام رجل آخر فقال : ما السبيل يا رسول الله ؟ قال الزاد والراحلة " 

ووجه الدلالة كسابقه . 

3/ روى الإمام أحمد عن الحسن قال : لما نزلت هذه الآية : " ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلاً " قال رجل يا رسول الله ما السبيل ؟ قال : " الزاد والراحلة " ووجه الدلالة كسابقه .

4/ روى البخاري عن عدي بن حاتم رضي الله عنه : " أنّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " يوشك أن تخرج الظعينة من الحيرة تؤمّ البيت لا جوار معها ، لا تخاف إلا الله " ووجه الدلالة : خروج الظعينة بلا محرم . 

5/ قالوا : ولأنّه سفر واجب ، فلم يُشترط له المحرم كالمسلمة إذا تخلصت من أيدي الكفار . 

الترجيح والمناقشة : 

وبالنظر في أدلة الفريقين ، يتضح بجلاء رجحان القول الأول لصحة وصراحة وعموم الأدلة التي استدلوا بها فضلاً عما رواه الشيخان من حديث ابن عباس فإنه نصٌّ في سفر الحج وكذا ما رواه الدارقطني عنه . 

وأما الإجابة عن أدلة الفريق الثاني فأقول مستعيناً بالله : 

1/ أما الدليل الأول والثاني والثالث [3] 

فليس له أدنى إشارة إلى جواز حجّ المرأة بلا محرم وإنما هو لبيان السبيل فحسب مع استلزام الشروط الأخرى لأنّ حكم المسألة الشرعية ، يؤخذ عن طريق جمع الأدلة كلها وتأملها . 

قال ابن قدامة ( 5/ 32) : " ويحتمل أنّه أراد أنّ الزاد والرحلة يوجب الحج مع كمال بقية الشروط ن ولذلك اشترطوا تخلية الطريق ، وإمكان المسير ، وقضاء الدين ، ونفقة العيال ، واشترط مالك إمكان الثبوت على الراحلة وهي غير مذكورة في الحديث واشترط كل واحد منهم في محلّ النزاع شروطاً من عند نفسه لا من كتاب ولا من سُنّة فما ذكره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أولى بالاشتراط " 

وقال ابن المنذر : " تركوا القول بظاهر الحديث ، واشترط كل واحد منهم شروطاً ، لا لحجة معه عليه " ( المغني 5/ 31 ) . 

وأما الجواب عن الدليل الرابع : 

فيقال : هو وصف الحال ، لا يترتب عليه حكم الإباحة ، أو الإقرار ومثله أحاديث كثيرة تصف الحال منها : 

1/ حديث أبي هريرة أنّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (( لا تقوم الساعة حتى يحسر الفرات من جبل من ذهب يقتتل الناس عليه ، فيقتل من كل فئة تسعة وتسعون ، ويقول كل رجل منهم ، لعلّي أكون أنا الذي أنجو)) [ مسلم : 2894] . 

2/ حديث أبي هريرة أيضاً – عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " لا تقوم الساعة حتى يخرج رجل من قطحان يسوق الناس بعصاه " [ البخاري : 3329 ] [ مسلم : ....] 

3/ حديث أبي هريرة أيضاً عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " والذي نفسي بيده ، لا تذهب الدنيا حتى يمرّ الرجل على القبر فيتمرغ عليه ويقول : يا ليتني كنت مكان صاحب هذا القبر ن وليس به الدّين إلا البلاء " [ البخاري : 6698 ] و[ مسلم : 157] . 

قلت : فهل يقول أحد بجواز الاقتتال على ذهب الفرات أو إقرار القطحاني على سوق الناس بعصاه أو مشروعية التمرغ على القبر وتمنى الموت بإطلاق . 

وجواب آخر : وعلى فرض أنّ حديث الظعينة دال على مشروعية سفر المرأة بلا محرم ، فإنّ ذلك إشارة إلى استتاب الأمن وشيوعه ، وإنتشار الطمأنينة في أرجاء الجزيرة فلا يُخشى من قَطع طريق ، أو بطش ظالم وحينئذ إذا سادت تلك الأحوال فأمنت النساء ، وأطمأن الناس فلا مانع من سفرها بلا محرم والله أعلم . 

وأما الجواب خامساً عن قولهم بأنّ سفرها للحج الواجب قياساً على تخلصها من أيدي الكفار . 

فسبق القول أنّ أحاديث النبي – وهو أعلم – لم تفرق بين سفر واجب ومستحب أو بين الحج وغيره كما تقدم . 

وأما سفر المرأة لوحدها من بلاد الكفار إلى بلاد المسلمين فسفر ضرورة ، وبقاؤها في بلاد الكفار أبلغ خطراً من سفرها إلى بلاد المسلمين . 

قال ابن قدامة في المغني ( 5/32 ) " وأمّا الأسيرةُ إذا تخلّصت من أيدي الكفار فإنّ سفرها ضرورة لا يُقاس عليه حالة الاختيار ، ولذلك تخرج فيه وحدها ، ولأنّها تدفع ضرراً متيقناً بتحمل الضرر المتوهم فلا يلزم ذلك من غير ضرر أصلاً " 

سفر المرأة بوسيلة نقل جماعية : 

غير غائب عن البال ما استحدث في هذا العصر من وسائل النقل الجماعية من طائرات وقطارات وحافلات حيث تنتفي الخلوة ، وتنتظم الرحلات في مواعيد مجدولة ، ومسارات جوية أو برية محدودة فهل يتغير الحكم وفقاً لتغيير الوسيلة ؟

بالنظر إلى أقاويل وفتاوى علماء العصر في حكم السفر في هذه الوسائل العصرية نجدهم قد اختلفوا عل قولين : 

1/ القول الأول : 

وهو قول كثير من أهل العلم : أنّ سفر المرأة بلا محرم حرام سواء كانت وسيلة السفر هي الطائرة أو القطار أو الحافلة أو السيارة أو غيرها لعموم الأدلة الشرعية القاضية بتحريم سفرها بلا محرم . 

ومن هؤلاء العلماء العلامة : عبد العزيز بن باز ، والعلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين والشيخ صالح الفوزان وغيرهم وهذا فتاواهم أسوقها كما هي : 

1/ فتوى العلامة عبد العزيز بن باز 

س : الأخت التي رمزت لاسمها بأم محمد صالح من المدينة المنورة تقول في سؤالها : امرأة مطلقة تبلغ من العمر أربعين سنة ليس لها محرم حيث أنها تعيش وحدها في المدينة المنورة ، لأن أبناءها وأكبرهم 16 سنة يعيشون مع أبيهم في مدينة أخرى ، هذه المرأة ذهبت في رمضان المبارك إلى مكة المكرمة للعمرة في حافلة النقل الجماعي الذي يوجد فيه مكان مخصص للنساء ، وقد أوصلها النقل الجماعي أمام الحرم ، وبعد انتهائها من العمرة استقلت حافلة أخرى تابعة للنقل الجماعي إلى الموقف الرئيسي خارج مكة المكرمة ، ومن هنا سافرت إلى المدينة في حافلات النقل الجماعي ، فهل هي آثمة بسفرها وهي في هذا السن وهذه الظروف ؟ 

ج : إذا كان الواقع هو ما ذكرته السائلة فالسفر المذكور محرم ، وعلى المرأة المذكورة التوبة إلى الله من ذلك، وذلك بالندم على ما وقع منها ، والعزم الصادق على أن لا تعود لذك ؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تسافر المرأة إلا مع ذي محرم " متفق عليه ، من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : وقد قال الله سبحانه : (( وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانتَهُوا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ)) (سورة الحشر :7) .

والله الموفق .

وهذه فتاوى العلامة ابن عثيمين : 

سئل فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين 

هل يجوز للمرأة أن تسافر بالطائرة مع وجود الأمن بدون محرم ؟ 

الجواب : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تسافر امرأة إلا مع ذي محرم " قال ذلك . وهو يخطب على المنبر في أيام الحج ، فقام رجل فقال : يا رسول الله إن امرأتي خرجت حاجّة ، وإني اكتتبت في غزوة كذا وكذا ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انطلق فحجّ مع امرأتك ، فأمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يدع الغزو ويحج مع امرأته ، ولم يقل النبي له هل امرأتك آمنة على نفسها ؟ أو هل معها نساء ، أو هل مع جيرانها فدل ذلك على عموم النهي عن سفر المرأة بلا محرم ، ولأن الخطر حاصل حتى في الطائرة ن ولنمش جميعاً في تتبع ذلك .فهذا الرجل الذي أراد أن تسافر امرأته بالطائرة ، متى يرجع من شييعها إنه يرجع عند انتظارها ركوب الطائرة ، وستبقى في هذه الصالة بدون محرم ، ولنفرض أن الرجل معها حتى أدخلها الطائرة ، وأقلعت الطائرة ، أفلا يمكن أن ترجع الطائرة أثناء الطريق ؟ هذا وارد ويحصل أنّ الطائرة قد ترجع لخلل فني ، أو للأحوال الجوية ، ولنفرض أنها استمرت في سيرها ووصلت إلى المدينة التي ستهبط فيها ، ولكن المطار صار مشغولاً أو صارت أجواء المطار غير صالحة للهبوط ، ثم انتقلت الطائرة إلى مكان أخر ، فهذا محتمل ، ولنفرض أن الطائرة قامت في الوقت المقرر وهبطت في المطار المقرر ، ولكن المحرم الذي كان ينتظرها لم يحضر بسبب طارئ حدث له ، ولنفرض أن هذا الاحتمال انتفى وجاء المحرم في الوقت المقرر ، يتبقى عندنا من الخطر مَن الذي يكون إلى جنب هذه المرأة في الطائرة ؟ لن تكون امرأة على حال ، فقد يكون إلى جوارها رجل ، وهذا الرجل قد يكون من أخوَن عباد الله يضحك إليها ، ويتحدث إليها ويمزح معها ، ويأخذ رقم تليفونها ويعطيها رقم هاتفه أليس هذا ممكناً ؟ من الذي يسلم من هذه الأخطار ؟ 

ولهذا تجد الحكمة العظيمة في نهي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن سفر المرأة بلا محرم بدون تفصيل وبدون تقييد لكن قد نقول : إن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يعلم الغيب ولم يعلم عن هذه الطائرات فلنحمل كلامه على السفر على الجمال لا على الطائرات ، فلا تسافر المرأة على البعير إلا مع ذي محرم ، لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يعلم عن الطائرة التي تقطع المسافة ما بين الطائف إلى الرياض في ساعة وربع بينما كان يقطع في شهر كامل ؟ فالجواب على هذا : أنه إذا كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يعلم فإن رب الرسول سبحانه وتعالى يعلم ، والله عز وجل يقول : (( وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ تِبْيَانًا لِّكُلِّ شَيْءٍ )) (سورة النحل :89) .

فأنا أحذر إخوتي من هذه الظاهرة الخطيرة ، وهي التساهل في سفر المرأة بلا محرم كما أحذرهم أيضاً من خلوة السائق بالمرأة في السيارة ولو في البلد ؛ لأن الأمر خطير ، كما أحذرهم أيضاً من خلوة قريب الزوج بالمرأة في البيت ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم قال : " إياكم والدخول على النساء " قالوا يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أفرأيت الحمو ؟ قال : " الحمو الموت " أي احذر منه أشد الحذر ، والغريب أب بعض العلماء – عفا الله عنا وعنهم – قال معنى قوله : " الحمو الموت " أي أن الحمو لا بد من دخوله على امرأة قريبه كما أن الموت لا بد منه ([4]) . 

وهذه فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء 

السفر بالطائرة بدون محرم 
السؤال الثالث من الفتوى رقم ( 9950) . 

س 3 : هل يجوز للمرأة أن تسافر لوحدها في الطائرة بدون محرم ؟ 

ج3- لا تسافر المرأة إلا مع محرم لها أو زوج ، سوء طالت المسافة أو قصرت .

وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله علي نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم . 

عضو نائب الرئيس ، الرئيس 
عبد بن غديان عبد الرزاق عفيفي عبد العزيز بن عبدالله بن باز 

السؤال الأول من الفتوى رقم (9355) 

س 1 : هل يجوز سفر الزوجة بمفردها بالطائرة لمدة ثلاث ساعات بدون محرم ؟ مع العلم بأن الزوج يعمل ببلد لا يوجد به طبيبات من النساء للولادة ، والغرض الرئيسي من السفر هو الوضع على يد طبيبات من النساء في بلد أهل الزوجة . 

ج1 : في مثل هذه الحالة يسافر معها زوجها أو أحد محارمها . 

وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله علي نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم . 

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء . 

عضو نائب الرئيس ، الرئيس 
عبد بن غديان عبد الرزاق عفيفي عبد العزيز بن عبدالله بن باز 

الفتوى رقم (11702) 

س : أرجو أن تبينوا لي حكم سفر امرأتي بالطائرة من الظهران إلى الطائف وهي برفقة أختها المتزوجة من أخي ، ومعهم أخي وأبناؤها الصغار ، مع العلم أنه ليس باستطاعتي السفر معها لإيصالها والعودة ، حيث إن مادياتي لا تسمح لي بذلك ، وسوف يكون في استقبالهم في الطائف والدهم ووالدتهم – مدة السفر ساعتان - . 

ج – لا يجوز سفر المرأة في الطائرة ولا في غيرها إلا مع محرم ؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((لا تسافر امرأة إلا مع ذي محرم )) متفق على صحته ، وزوج أختها لا يعتبر محرماً لها ، وكذلك أختا ليست محرماً لها . وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم . 

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء 

عضو عضو عضو عضو الرئيس 
بكر أبو زيد عبد العزيز آل الشيخ صالح الفوازان عبد الله غديان عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز 

الفتوى رقم ( 2642) 

الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسوله وآله وصحبه وبعد: 

فقد اطلعت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء على السؤال المقدم من عميد شؤون الطلاب بجامعة الرياض ، عن طريق الدكتور محيي الدين خليل ، رئيس قسم الثقافة الإسلامية ، إلى سماحة الرئيس العام ، والمحال إلى اللجنة برقم (2554/ 2/د ) وتاريخ 7/8/99 هـ ، ونصه : 

إن طالبات الجامعة من خارج مدينة الرياض ، يقمن بوحدة أم المؤمنين السكنية ، وتسافر الطالبات إلى بلادهن في الإجازات الرسمية أو في نهاية الأسبوع ، وغالبيتهن يتوجهن إلى جدة أو الظهران بالطائرة ، وتشترط العمادة أن يرافق كل طالبة محرم ، ولكن هذا لا يتيسر لجميعهن وفي كل الأحوال ، وقد تكون الطالبة راغبة في السفر تحت ظروف اضطرارية ، ويشكو البعض من هذا الإجراء ، ويرون أن الشرع في مثل حالتنا هذه يبيح السفر بدون محرم ، إذ أنه لا يتجاوز ساعات محدودة ، مستندين إلى : (( لا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تسافر سفراً يكون ثلاثة أيام فصاعداً إلا ومعها أبوها أو أخوها أو زوجها أو ابنها أو ذو محرمة منها )) .

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: " لا تسافر امرأة مسيرة يوم وليلة إلا ومعها محرم " وعن أبي هريرة أيضاً أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (( لا يحل لامرأة مسلمة تسافر مسيرة ليلة غلا ومعها رجل ذو محرم منها )) . 

لذا نأمل إفادتنا عما إذا كان يجوز شرعاً السماح للطالبة بالسفر إلى جدة أو الظهران بالطائرة دون محرم . 

إن الشريعة الإسلامية مبنية على جلب المصالح ودرء المفاسد ، ومن مقاصدها الضرورية المحافظة على الأنساب والأعراض ، وقد ثبت في الكتاب والسنة ما يدل دلالة واضحة على سد الذرائع التي تفضي على اختلاط الأنساب ، وانتهاك الأعراض ؛ كتحريم خلوة المرأة بأجنبي ، وتحريم إبدائها زينتها لغير زوجها ومحارمها ، ومن في حكمهم ممن ذكرهم الله تعالى في سورة النور ، كالأمر بغض البصر ، وتحريم النظرة الخائنة ، ومن الذرائع القريبة التي قد تفضي إلى الفاحشة ، واختلاط الأنساب ، وهتك الأعراض – سفر المرأة دون من فيه صيانة لها في اعتبار الشرع ، من زوجها أو أحد محارمها ، فكان حراماً ؛ لما ثبت عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (( لا تسافر المرأة ثلاثة أيام إلا ومعها ذو محرم)) [5] رواه أحمد والبخاري ومسلم ، ولما ثبت عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( لا تسافر المرأة بريداً إلا ومعها محرم يحرم عليها )) [6] رواه أبو داود والحاكم .

ولما ثبت عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ، قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول وهو يخطب : (( لا يخلون رجل بامرأة إلا ومعها ذو محرم ، ولا تسافر المرأة إلا مع ذي محرم )) فقام رجل فقال : يا رسول الله إن امرأتي خرجت حاجّة ، وإني اكتتبت في غزوة كذا وكذا ، قال : (( انطلق فحج مع امرأتك )) روه أحمد والبخاري ومسلم .

وورد في بعض الروايات التقييد بيوم ، وفي بعضها التقييد بليلة ، وفي بعضها التقييد بثلاث أميال ، وفي بعضها بيومين ، والتحديد بذلك ليس بمراد ، وإنما هو تعبير عن أمر واقع ، فلا يعمل بمفهومه ، ثم هو مفهوم عدد معارض بمنطوق حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما وما في معناه ، فلا يعتبر ، وإنما يعتبر ما ثبت من الإطلاق في حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ، وهو واضح في أن المرأة منهية عن كل ما يسمى سفراً إلا ومعها زوجها أو ذو محرم لها ، سواء كان قليلاً أم كثيراً ، وسواء كانت شابة أم عجوزاً ، وسوء كان السفر براً أو بحراً أو جواً ، ومن خالف في ذلك فخص النهي بالشابة أو قيده بما ذكر من التحديد في بعض الأحاديث أو بما إذا كانت الطريق غير مأمونة أو اكتفى بالرفقة الثقاة المأمونة ، فقوله مردود بعموم حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ، فإنه منطوق فيقدم على مفهوم العدد في الأحاديث الأخرى . 

وعلى هذا يكون سفر النساء بالطائرات بلا زوج أو محرم منهياً عنه ، سوء كن طالبات أو غير طالبات ، لكونه سفراً فيصدق عليه عموم النهي في الحديث . 

وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم . 

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء . 

عضو عضو نائب الرئيس الرئيس 
عبد الله بن قعود عبد الله بن غديان عبد الرزاق عفيفي عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن بازٍ

الفتوى رقم ( 3063 ) 
الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسوله وآله وصحبه وبعد: 

وأما القول الثاني : 

فقد أجار بعض أهل العلم سفر المرأة بلا محرم إذا كانت الوسيلة مأمونة كالطائرة ، أو مع عدد من النساء الثقات . 

ومن العلماء الذين أفتوا بجواز سفر المرأة بالطائرة بلا محرم فضيلة العلامة عبد الله بن جبرين – حفظه الله – وهذا نصُّ سؤال وُجِّهَ لفضيلته وجوابه عنه . 

السؤال : س 46 

ما حكم سفر المرأة وحدها في الطائرة لعذر بحيث يوصلها المحرم إلى المطار ويستقبلها محرم في المطار الآخر ؟ 

الجواب : لا بأس عند المشقة على المحرم كالزوج أو الأب إذا اضطرت المرأة إلى السفر ولم يتيسر للمحرم صحبتها فلا مانع من ذلك بشرط أن يوصلها المحرم الأول إلى المطار فلا يفارقها حتى تركب في الطائرة ويتصل بالبلاد التي توجهت إليها ويتأكد من محارمها هناك أنهم سوف يستقبلونها في المطار ويخبرهم بالوقت الذي تَقْدُمُ فيه ورقم الرحلة ، وذلك لعدم الخلوة المنهي عنها ولعدم المحذور من سفرها وحدها الذي تكون عرضة للضياع أو لاعتراض أهل الفساد ، وأيضاً فالمدة قليلة إنما هي ساعة أو بضع ساعات ، وهذه المدة قد لا تسمى سفراً أصلاً ؛ لأن السفر هو الذي يسفر عن أخلاق الرجال ، فلا ينطبق على المدة القصيرة ولأن الضرورات لها أحكامها ، والله أعلم وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

الراجح من القولين : 

ولا ريب أن القول بتحريم سفر المرأة بلا محرم ، وإن كانت وسيلة السفر جماعية أو سريعة كالطائرات والقطارات والحافلات هو الصواب الذي تسانده الأدلة ، وتبرأ به الذمة ، وتتحقق به السلامة . 

وأما ما ذهب إليه بعض أهل العلم من إباحة السفر بلا محرم فهو خلاف الأدلة الصريحة ، والحجج الظاهرة ، ويترتب عليه مفاسد محققة ، سيما في هذا الزمن الذي كثر فيه الفساق وانخرقت فيه الأخلاق ! 

ولا تخلو وسيلة نقل جماعية من شباب ورجال ، يتربصون بالنساء شراً ، ويسعون جاهدين للإيقاع بهن عبر النظرات والابتسامات والتحرشات ومن ركب الطائرات واستقل القطارات والحافلات رأى وسمع ما يندى له الجبين حياء من تهتك النساء وتميع الشباب وتخنث الرجال في المطارات والمحطات ووسائل النقل العصرية !! 

وأي مصلحة في إباحة سفر المرأة بلا محرم إذا تعرضت لمخاطر جسيمة ، وعواقب وخيمة في نفسها وعرضها وشرفها وسمعتها ؟! 

مفاسدُ سفر المرأة بلا محرم : 

لا ريب أنّ خروج المرأة من بيتها بحدّ ذاته ولداخل بلدها فيه من المحاذير الشيء الكثير ولذا أمر الله تعالى المؤمنات بالقرار داخل البيوت وعدم الخروج لغير حاجة فقال تعالى : (( وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلَا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولَى )) (سورة الأحزاب) . 

فكيف إذا كان خروجها سفراً قاصداً ، وبلداً بعيداً ؟ فلا شك أنّ الأمر يشتد خطورة ، ويزداد حرجاً ، سيما مع عدم مرافقة المحرم ! 

وقد أثبتت الأيام ، وبرهنت الأحداث على عظم المفاسد المترتبة على سفر النساء بلا محارم ، سيما في هذه الأزمان المتأخرة ، حيث كثرت الفتن ، وعمّت المحن ، ومهما كانت وسيلة السفر فمن تلك المفاسد : 

1- تعرض المرأة للابتزاز من قبل ضعاف الإيمان ، وسفهاء الأحلام ، وفساق الآفاق ! 

فالمرأة متى رؤيت وحيدة شجعت هؤلاء على النيل من كرامتها بعبارة نابية أو كلمة فاحشة أو مراودة صارخة ، وهذا أمر لا ينكره أحد . 

2- افتتان الرجال بالمرأة المنفردة سفراً بلا محرم مهما كانوا على دين وخلق إذ ربّما زيّن لهم الشيطان إسداء خدمة للمرأة المسافرة ، أو النظر إليها خلسة لأمنهم من غيرة المحرم أو ظنهم السوء بالمرأة لجرأتها على السفر بلا محرم . 

3- تعطيل عشرات الأدلة الشرعية القاضية بلزوم المحرم بالسفر ، وتفريغها من مقاصدها السامية ، وأهدافها النبيلة ، فضلاً عن إذكاء العداوات بين النساء ومحارمهن حين يُهّمش دور المحرم ، ويُجرّد عن وظيفته الشرعية . 

هذا والله الموفق ، وصلى الله على محمد وآله وصحبه . 

----------------------------------------
[1] - مسلم (2391) .وأصله في البخاري ( 1863) .
[2] - قال الزرقاني في شرحه على الموطأ (2/533) : ( الصرورة من النساء التي لم تحج قط ) تفسير للصرورة لصرها النفقة وإمساكها ، ويُسمّى من لم يتزوج صرورة أيضاً لأنّه صرّ الماء في ظهره وتبتل على مذهب الرهبانية .
[3] - تنبيه : رواية الترمذي في سندها : إبراهيم بن يزيد الخُوزي ، أبو إسماعيل المكي وهو متروك الحديث وقال الترمذي عن هذا الحديث : لا نعرفه إلا من حديث إبراهيم بن يزيد وقد تكلم بعض أهل العلم في إبراهيم من قبل حفظه ينظر سنن الترمذي مع التحفة ( 8/348) . 
2- وأما رواية أحمد فهي عن الحسن البصري مرسلة ، ومراسيل الحسن من أضعف المراسيل : ينظر : 
[4] - دروس وقتاوى الحرم المكي ، للشيخ ابن عثيمين 3/225.
[5]- أحمد 2/ 13 ، 19، 142، - 143، 143، والبخاري 2/35 ، ومسلم 2/975، برقم ( 1338) ، وأبو داود 2/348 برقم ( 1727) ، وابن أبي شيبة 4/5 وابن خزيمة 4/133 برقم (2521) والطحاوي في ( شرح المعاني ) 2/113، وابن حبان 6/434، 440، 441برقم ( 2720، 2729، 2730) ، والبيهقي 3//138، 5/227، كلهم من حديث عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما . 
[6] - أبو داود 2/347 برقم ( 1724) ، والحاكم 1/442 ، وابن حبان 6/ 439برقم ( 2727) ، وابن خزيمة 4/136برقم ( 2526) ، والبيهقي 3/139.
جمع المغنم في حكم سفر المرأة بلا محرم

----------

